# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Opera Software

## BiZ111

Здесь выкладываем всё, что касается *ТОЛЬКО* *O*pera 



*OPERA UNITE*


*+*

 ОБЛОЖКИ ДЛЯ OPERA


16 июня компания Opera Software официально представила Opera Unite - новую технологию, позволяющую сделать любой компьютер не только клиентским устройством, но и сервером. Это даёт возможность пользователям связываться с удаленными ПК напрямую и делиться информацией без использования онлайн-сервисов и приложений, а также удалённо работать с хранящейся на его компьютере информацией с помощью любого другого устройства, оснащённого современным веб-браузером.

Среди уже работающих сервисов - доступ к файлам (File Sharing). С его помощью можно предоставить доступ к файлам на своём компьютере другим пользователям. В данном случае не требуется предварительно загружать эти файлы на специализированные онлайновые сервисы. Достаточно лишь выбрать на своём локальном диске папку, доступ к которой вы хотите предоставить. Opera Unite сгенерирует прямую ссылку на эту папку.

Приложение Web Server позволяет запустить полноценный веб-сайт с собственного компьютера. Достаточно выбрать на локальном диске папку с файлами веб-сайта и разрешить доступ к ней извне. Всё содержимое при этом останется на компьютере, который будет выступать одновременно и хранилищем информации. Opera Unite автоматически распознаёт и запускает индексные файлы, так что веб-сайт будет отображаться в том виде, в котором он разработан.

Медиа-проигрыватель (Media-Player) обеспечивает внешний доступ к хранящейся на локальном ПК музыке.

Аналогичным образом работает и доступ к фото (Photo Sharing): выбирается папка с фотографиями на локальном диске компьютера, и приложение формирует галерею их миниатюр. Полноразмерное фото загружается нажатием на миниатюру.

Сервис «Гостиная» (The Lounge) даёт возможность организовывать чат. Внешние пользователи смогут подключиться к разговору нажатием на прямую ссылку, без необходимости регистрироваться в каких-либо онлайновых сервисах. В зависимости от установок, достаточно только сообщить им пароль для входа в чат.

Приложение «Холодильник» (The Fridge) - сервис для обмена сообщениями в безопасном режиме и в реальном времени. Внешним пользователям остаточно дать прямую ссылку на него.

*ВОПРОС-ОТВЕТ:*

Внимание! Мы также рекомендуем посетить ресурс, на котором размещены ответы на наиболее часто задаваемые вопросы об Opera Unite, а также зайти на для более детального знакомства с основами использования этой технологии.

*Что такое Opera Unite?*
*Opera Unite* – это технология взаимодействия, позволяющая одному пользователю получать доступ к частной информации, такой как файлы, фото, музыка, – размещённой на компьютере другого пользователя. Данная технология использует веб-сервер небольшого размера, размещённый в настольном браузере Opera и позволяющий давать доступ к данным и сервисам

*На каких программных платформах работает Opera Unite?* 
Opera Unite работает на всех платформах, которые поддерживают баузер Opera, включая Windows, Unix и Mac.

*Opera Unite работает только с браузером Opera?*
Для того чтобы активировать Opera Unite на своём компьютере и предоставить доступ к его содержимому, пользователь должен использовать браузер Opera. Но для того, чтобы получить доступ к данному контенту, достаточно любого современного браузера.

*Кто разрабатывает сервисы Opera Unite?*
Сервисы может создавать кто угодно, мы надеемся привлечь к ним интерес разработчиков со всего мира. Некоторые сервисы созданы командой Opera.

*Какие технологии используются для создания сервисов Opera Unite?*
Сервисы Opera Unite созданы с соблюдением всех общепринятых и открытых стандартов, таких как HTML, CSS, javascript, SVG, AJAX. 

*Что нужно, чтобы предоставить друзьям доступ к файлам на моём жёстком диске?*
Для этого достаточно лабораторного релиза Opera Unite, который доступен на странице, и учётной записи в социальной сети My Opera.

*Что вы можете сказать по поводу безопасности?*
Действия сервисов Opera Unite ограничиваются создаваемой для них безопасной областью жёсткого диска, только в её рамках сервисы получают доступ к выделенным файлам, папкам и подразделам. Пользователь сможет давать другим доступ к только к той информации, к которой он хочет предоставить доступ. Кроме того, мы рекомендуем пользователям загружать сервисы Opera Unite только из раздела http://unite.opera.com. Это гарантирует безопасность всех устанавливаемых сервисов, которые проверяются и тестируются инженерами компании Opera.

*Что произойдёт если кто-то узнает моё имя пользователя и мой пароль для входа на My Opera?*
Если кто-либо знает ваше имя пользователя и пароль на My Opera, он может лишь просмотреть файлы и папки, к которым вы предоставили доступ другим с помощью Opera Unite. При этом, третьи лица не получат доступа к другим файлам и папкам на вашем жёстком диске. Однако, если вы считаете, что кто-либо знает детали вашей учётной записи, пожалуйста, дайте об этом знать команде поддержки My Opera.

*Ограничено ли количество файлов, доступ к которым может быть открыт с моего жёсткого диска, или их размер?*
Нет, таких ограничений нет.

*Я могу делиться с друзьями MP3-файлами. Законно ли это?*
В данном случае юридическую ответственность перед правообладателями несёт сам пользователь в соответствии с законодательством своей страны. Opera не поощряет и не попустительствует нелегальному копированию и распространению материалов, защищённых авторским правом. 

*Могу я регулировать скорость загрузки файлов с моего компьютера?*
Пока нет.

*Сколько уровней контроля доступа к моим файлам предусмотрено в Opera Unite?*
Сейчас в Opera Unite предусмотрено три уровня доступа для сервисов:
Открытый (публичный): Каждый, у кого есть прямая ссылка на файл или сервис, может получить доступ к нему.
По паролю: Доступ к файлам и сервисам получат только пользователи, которым вы передадите специально сгенерированный пароль
Частный: Файлы доступны только пользователю данного компьютера

*Возможен ли предварительный просмотр данных, к которым я открываю доступ?*
В настоящий момент во всех сервисах Opera Unite под административными правами возможен предварительный просмотр по нажатию кнопки «preview as visitor» в верхнем правом углу страницы. С помощью этой опции можно увидеть, как именно будет выглядеть содержимое для внешних пользователей.

*Могу ли я открывать для внешних пользователей фотоальбомы с разными уровнями доступа?*
Да, вы можете установить несколько сервисов «Доступ к фото» (Photo Sharing). В каждом из них можно предоставить доступ разных уровней и к разным файлам.

*Как установить сервисы?*
Зайдите на страницу, найдите сервис, который вы хотите установить, затем нажмите на ссылку «Установить сервис» (Install Service). Один и тот же сервис можно установить несколько раз, с разными названиями и «привязать» к ним разный контент.

*Как обновлять сервисы?*
В настоящее время нужно зайти на страницу и нажать на ссылку «Установить сервис» (Install Service). Затем в опции «Обновить установленный сервис Opera Unite» («Upgrade existing Opera Unite service») нажать «OK». 

*Могу я выборочно приостановить работу сервисов Opera Unite?*
Да, для этого в панели Opera Unite Services нужно выбрать необходимый сервис и нажать кнопку «Стоп» («Stop») наверху панели. Так же можно нажать правой кнопкой мыши на сервисе и затем в меню выбрать пункт «Приостановить действие сервиса» («Stop Service»)

*Могу ли я отключить Opera Unite?*
Да, нажмите левой кнопкой мыши на иконке в боковой панели и выберите пункт «Сконфигурировать» («Configure»). Затем выберите пункт «Отключить Opera Unite» («Disable Opera Unite»).


(c) 2009 Официальный русскоязычный блог Opera Software 
To Russia With Love


*ЭТО ВСЁ ТА ЖЕ OPERA 10beta, только с уникальной технологией-убийцей - Unite.*

*Версия*: _Opera Unite 10.00 Beta 1589_

СКАЧАТЬ OPERA UNITE

*P*.*S*. *OPERA ЛУЧШАЯ!!!*

----------


## kolya

/У меня такая. Оформление красивое но все эти униты мне нафиг не нужны тем более через оф сайт оперы всё это делается

----------


## Alex

10 как не говори - бета, вот выдит постоянный релиз тогда и посмотримю На данный момент меня полностью устраивает версия 9.64

----------


## Sanych

*Opera Unite 10 Beta 3 1699*




> Opera 10.0 - бета версия новой десятой линейки одного из самых быстрых и гибких в настройке браузеров. Используя скины, пользовательские панели и другие средства настройки интерфейса, внешний вид которого можно изменять до неузнаваемости. Программа позволяет на лету отключать и включать графику, а также может похвастаться фирменной технологией масштабирования веб-страниц, благодаря которой пользователи браузера практически никогда не видят горизонтальной прокрутки. Браузер Opera разработан, чтобы максимально удовлетворить ваши потребности – будь то эффективная работа, интересные развлечения или самовыражение. В десятой версии обновилась версия движка Presto до версии 2.2, повысилась производительность программы, появились различные улучшения в Opera Mail, усовершенствовалась CSS производительность и множество других нововведений. Также разработчики сообщают, что новая версия браузера будет проходить Acid3 тест с результатами 100/100.
> 
> Возможности программы:
> » Cпособ доступа к вашим любимым сайтам с помощью Speed Dial
> » Защита от мошенничества
> » BitTorrent клиент
> » Блокировщик содержимого
> » Добавление своих поисковых систем
> » Просмотр миниатюр открытых страниц
> ...





Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

вот

Версия: 10.00
Сборка: 1733

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

какой-то там типа релиз кандидат ....

----------


## Pasha_49

*Opera AC 3.7.3 SFX Unofficial 1729*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Opera AC 3.7.3 SFX Unofficial 1729 - Кто уже перешел на 10-ю версию, для Вас приготовлена новейшая версия сборки. Opera предоставялет максимальные возможности для навигации в Интернете. Это самый быстрый, безопасный и простой в использовании из имеющихся в распоряжении пользователей браузер. Мы разработали браузер Opera, чтобы максимально удовлетворить Ваши потребности – будь то эффективная работа, интересные развлечения или самовыражение. Opera 10 содержит встроенные инструменты для обеспечения Вашей продуктивности и безопасности.

В Opera встроен TDI-интерфейс, настраивается блокировка всплывающих окон, есть защита от мошенничества, менеджер закачек, BitTorrent-клиент, меню поиска, RSS-агрегатор. Также в пакет входит почтовый клиент Opera Mail и клиент для IRC-сетей. Данное обновление строится на основе Opera AC 3.7.3 и оригинального браузера Opera Unite 10.10.1729 beta.

Кроме обновления, есть изменения и в самой сборке:
*Исправлено и дополнено меню "Кнопки->Поиск".
*Исправлено и дополнено меню "Кнопки->Мои кнопки".
*Исправлено и дополнено меню поиска на панели адреса.
*Исправлено "поиск на странице".
*Слегка изменен интерфейс.
*Скрыть показать пункты меню, теперь работает.
*И несколько других, мелких изменений.

Год выпуска: 2009
Разработчик: Opera Software | bit-center
Система: Windows® 2000/XP/2003/Vista/Se7en
Язык: Русский
Обновлено: 24 августа 2009г.
Размер архива: 14.5 mb

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 14,47 mb

----------


## Sanych

*Opera 10 FINAL*

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

> Финальный релиз Opera 10 мало чем отличается от третьей бета-версии программы, тем не менее, разработчики заявляют об устранении ряда ошибок и мелких проблем, которые удалось выявить во время тестирования. По сравнению с Opera 9.64 новый браузер получил переработанный интерфейс, а также новый движок рендеринга Presto 2.2, обеспечивающий более быструю загрузку страниц (порядка 30-40.
> 
> Что касается темы оформления, то над ней поработал дизайнер Йон Хикс (Jon Hicks), также отметившийся созданием логотипов для Firefox и Thunderbird. В целом, новый дизайн Opera оставляет приятные ощущения, особенно радует доработанная панель быстрого набора.
> 
> Теперь она обзавелась настройками, в которых можно указывать количество выводимых на экран новой открытой вкладки ссылок на сайты, а также добавлять фоновый рисунок. В остальном, расположение кнопок в Opera 10 не изменилось по сравнению с версией 9.64.
> 
> На мысль о том, что в Opera Software нацелились на десктопные системы, наводит новая функциональность панели вкладок, которую теперь можно растягивать для отображения эскизов открытых страниц. Реализовано это симпатично, но минус заключается в том, что такой режим предварительного просмотра не масштабируется.
> 
> Из анонсированных разработчиками технологий, в новом браузере пока реализована только Opera Turbo, в то время как Opera Unite все еще находится в разработке. Если говорить о возможностях Opera Turbo, то она может пригодиться пользователям, которые временно, либо постоянно имеют медленное подключение к Интернету. Все дело в том, что данная технология, благодаря использованию промежуточного сервера, позволяет существенно сжимать трафик.
> ...

----------


## Pasha_49

Opera_AC_3.7.3_SFX_L_Unofficial_1750F by Pasha_49
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> Opera AC 3.7.3 SFX Unofficial 1750F (на основе Opera 10 Final) +portable
> 
>   Эта сборка работает из любого места, она абсолютно мобильна (портативна), а это значит, что можно теперь брать свой любимый браузер куда угодно (на USB носителе), где только есть Windows (частично работает и на Linux). И при этом иметь под рукой всё необходимое для безопасного, быстрого и удобного серфинга в сети Интернет! – За портативность благодарим Lexi (A.Ruzanov), за то, что написал столь гениально простую (хотя не очень то и простую ) утилиту для превращения обычной Opera в портативный браузер – Opera Loader! 
> 
> В отличие от мнений некоторых, команда AC Team не вмешивается в исходный код браузера Opera, и никакими средствами не видоизменяет его. Мы лишь стараемся по мере возможности добавлять в браузер авторские утилиты, улучшать открытые файлы браузера (файлы конфигурации), и интегрировать те или иные сервисы которые значительно облегчают работу в сети Интернет! 
> 
> Удобные средства для проверки орфографии (в сети, в Word и Open Office 2.2). 
> 
> Online (сетевой) перевод с базовыми направлениями (С русского и обратно, и другие языки поддерживаются) – С версии 3.4.2 перевод выводится в небольшом полупрозрачном окошке, а не на новой вкладке. 
> ...





Отсeбятина: Добавил скрипты для файлобменников и контакта, немножко тем, и собрал установку.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 17,1 mb

----------


## BiZ111

расскажи, Паша, как ты собрал сборку: чем, как именно вкрапил скрипты, какие именно

----------


## Pasha_49

Скачал последнюю Opera_AC_3.7.3_SFX_L_Unofficial_1750F, добавил скрипты для скачки с основных файлобменников(полуавтома  ическая и автоматическая скачка, обход времени), для контакта(правда под себя настраивал, там настройки в основном меню скрипта), для скачки видео, с некоторых сайтов, где качать нельзя. Там я просто для себя добавил скрипты, для удобства. 50 скриптов по умолчанию в сборке шли, и 45 с нета скачивал, постоянно ими пользуюсь. А сборку собрал программкой Smart Install Maker.
Просто скаченная с нета Opera_AC_3.7.3_SFX_L_Unofficial_1750F была простым архивом, я сделал установочник. Если кому надо, могу залить оригинальный архив.

----------


## Asteriks

> Представим ситуацию, что, регистрируясь на каком-либо сайте, вы сгенерировали случайный пароль и одобрили вопрос Оперы о том, необходимо ли его сохранить для данного сайта.
> 
> Пароль вы больше никуда не записали, и позже понадобилось узнать, какой же пароль был использован.
> 
> Как вы знаете, если зайти в “Мастер паролей” (название может быть другим в зависимости от автора перевода), то, нажав на кнопку “Пароли” и выбрав нужный сайт, мы увидим только логин, а пароль нам не показывают, что, в общем-то, и правильно.
> 
> Так вот, чтобы узреть этот самый пароль, необходимо сделать следующее:
> Идем на страницу http://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/forms.html.
> В списке букмарклетов ищем кнопку “view passwords“.
> ...


Содрано с какого-то сайта.

----------


## Akasey

Секреты браузера Опера

1.Обычно, когда надо сохранять изображения со страниц сайта, вы кликаете на них правой кнопкой мыши, а затем ищете среди прочих пункт Сохранить рисунок… Но есть более удобный способ – удерживая Ctrl, кликните на картинку, чтобы сразу вызвать диалоговое окно. Метод особенно хорош для быстрого сохранения большого числа изображений.

2. Знаете ли вы, что в 9-й версии Opera при вводе в адресную строку нескольких разделённых пробелами слов автоматически запускается поиск (в поисковой системе, выбранной по умолчанию)? Можно ввести туда же и первую букву поисковой системы (например, для Google – g), а затем запрос. Или воспользоваться подсказкой – программа сама предложит вам ввести букву, если после ввода в адресную строку любых символов нажать Стрелку вверх и Enter.

3. Скопировав откуда-то ссылку, совсем необязательно целиться в адресную строку, затем выбирать Вставить и подтверждать ввод клавишей Enter. Достаточно нажать комбинацию Ctrl+B, и браузер откроет в текущей странице ссылку из буфера обмена, а если использовать Ctrl+Shift+B – то в фоновом режиме в новой вкладке. Приятный сюрприз – когда в буфере обмена не ссылка, а некая фраза из двух или более слов, то автоматически запустится поиск.

4. Список поддерживаемых поисковых служб и сокращений для быстрого поиска (Yahoo! – y, Ebay – e и т. д.) находится в меню Инструменты > Настройки… > Поиск. Там же можно изменить существующие или добавить новые поисковые механизмы и их сокращения, для чего, однако, может потребоваться знание структуры поискового запроса конкретного сервиса

5. Когда открыто много окон, очень удобно перемещаться между ними влево/вправо клавишами 1 и 2. А при нажатии 4 текущее окно будет свернуто.

6. Вы знаете, что клик средней клавишей мыши на ссылке откроет новое окно в фоновом режиме (вместо Ctrl+Shift+клик)? А то, что нажав ею же на вкладку любого из окон, закроете его?

7. Приходилось ли вам при попытке закачать несколько файлов встроенным менеджером загрузок испытывать неудобство от того, что каждый файл вновь и вновь открывает диалоговое окно? Тогда найдите на панели инструментов страницы Загрузки пункт Вид и переключитесь на Отображать загрузки в фоновом режиме, после чего эти окна перестанут отвлекать вас от работы.

8. Если какой-то сайт работает с браузером Opera некорректно или досаждает предупреждениями “этот браузер не поддерживается”, но правильно функционирует в Internet Explorer или Firefox, то его можно попробовать обмануть. Кликните правой кнопкой в любом месте открытой страницы и вызовите в контекстном меню пункт Изменить настройки узла. В последней вкладке Сеть измените пункт Идентификация браузера на Маскировать как Internet Explorer, а если это не помогает, попробуйте вариант Маскировать как Mozilla.

9. При одновременной работе с достаточно большим числом Web-страниц удобнее открывать их не в новой вкладке текущего окна, а в новом окне браузера. Для этого воспользуйтесь пунктом меню Файл > Создать окно или комбинацией Ctrl+N вместо привычной Ctrl+T.

10. Когда открыто несколько отдельных окон браузера, то между ними можно перетаскивать вкладки с открытыми страницами – достаточно “потянуть” вкладку из одного окна и “бросить” его в панель страниц другого. Но это в большинстве случаев не очень удобно. На помощь придёт боковая панель Окна – открыв её, мы можем как угодно менять порядок страниц или быстро “перетаскивать” их из одного окна в другое.

11. Если в боковой панели Окна выделить несколько окон с помощью Ctrl или Shift, то можно управлять выбранными или даже всеми одновременно: перемещать, закрывать, сворачивать/восстанавливать, обновлять и т. п.

12. Перемещаться между открытыми окнами с помощью мыши можно так: удерживайте правую кнопку и покрутите скроллинг – откроется диалог со списком окон, в котором вы выбираете нужное прокруткой (аналогичное действие с клавиатуры – нажать Ctrl+Tab и, удерживая Ctrl, перемещаться нажатиями Tab). Если же изменить в Настройки > Дополнительно > Вкладки опцию При перемещении по вкладкам с Ctrl + Tab на Не отображая список, то аналогичным способом с помощью скроллинга мышки можно будет сразу перемещаться между открытыми окнами влево/вправо.

13. Случалось ли вам случайно закрывать основное окно браузера со всеми открытыми страницами? Тогда на странице Настройки > Дополнительно > Перемещение отметьте галочку Подтверждать выход. Теперь браузер избавится от привычки молча закрываться и всегда будет спрашивать подтверждение.

14. У вас скоростной широкополосный Интернет? Увеличьте скорость загрузки страниц браузером! На странице Настройки > Дополнительно > Сеть увеличьте Наибольшее число подключений к серверу и Наибольшее общее число подключений в два или более раз.

15. Наверняка вы уже знаете, что случайно закрытую страницу можно с лёгкостью вернуть комбинацией Ctrl+Z. В большинстве случаев в ней даже сохранится введённый вами текст.

16. Закрыть все страницы можно комбинацией Ctrl+Alt+W, а все страницы, кроме текущей, – Ctrl+Shift+Alt+W.

17. С некоторых пор история посещённых страниц Opera стала выглядеть, как в Internet Explorer (группировка сайтов по посещённым сегодня/вчера/на прошлой неделе), и в ряде случаев это чрезвычайно неудобно. Чтобы вернуться к традиционному виду, переключите в окне История кнопку Вид на панели инструментов в режим По времени посещения (страницы подряд по хронологии). Иногда полезным может оказаться режим По узлу, где все посещённые сайты сгруппированы по алфавиту.

18. Вам было когда-нибудь интересно, какие страницы вы посещаете чаще всего? Тогда обратите внимание на кнопку в форме звезды на Панели запуска. Нажав на неё, получите Top 10 часто посещаемых страниц и сможете пользоваться этим списком для быстрого доступа к любой из них.

19. В адресную строку не обязательно “целиться” мышкой, иногда удобнее вызвать диалог Переход к странице по нажатии F2.

20. Поиск по тексту страницы с подсветкой найденных совпадений очень удобен. Для его начала нажмите точку в английской раскладке и вводите текст. Как вариант, можно перетащить на одну из панелей поле ввода Найти на странице (Инструменты > Представление > Кнопки > Поиск) и набирать искомый текст в нём. Перемещение по результатам поиска производится клавишей F3 (вперед) и комбинацией Shift+F3 (назад).

21. Если вы поймали себя на том, что регулярно вводите один и тот же текст (типовые фразы, адреса, номера телефонов, подписи в письмах и т. п.), самое время воспользоваться возможностями Заметок. Выделите любую часть текста и выберите из контекстного меню опцию Копировать в заметки (Ctrl+Shift+C). Скопированные строки попадают в одноимённую боковую панель, где ими можно управлять – создавать новые, редактировать, менять порядок, вставлять разделители, помещать в папки, удалять, искать, отправлять на e-mail. Теперь в любом поле ввода, помимо привычного действия Вставить, вверху контекстного меню будет активным действие Вставить заметку, причём они выстроятся точно в том порядке, в котором вы их оставили. Кроме того, в полях ввода можно просто нажать Стрелку вниз – и вам сразу покажут список заметок для подстановки.

22. На боковой панели Ссылки показаны все ссылки с текущей страницы в виде ключевых слов, а если вызвать через меню Инструменты > Ссылки соответствующую страницу (Ctrl-Alt-L), то рядом с ключевым словом будет виден и полный адрес. Это может быть полезно, когда у вас не получается найти на странице какую-то ссылку (доступно поле поиска), а также если вы желаете открыть несколько ссылок или загрузить несколько файлов подряд. Нажатие кнопки Закрепить зафиксирует список ссылок на данной странице, и можно последовательно переключаться между ними в текущем окне.

23. Сайты со страницы Быстрого набора можно вызывать комбинациями от Ctrl+1 до Ctrl+9. Боковые панели открываются похожим образом – нажатиями Ctrl+Shift+номер. Клавишей F4 открывается/закрывается последняя использованная боковая панель.

24. Opera не требует сторонних программ для сохранения приватности – удаления истории посещенных страниц и прочих следов работы. Достаточно выбрать Инструменты > Удалить личные данные… и, нажав Подробности, указать, какие данные надо удалить.

25. Напишите слово в адресной строке, нажмите Ctrl+Enter – и браузер автоматически добавит к нему префикс www и суффикс .com. Кроме того, комбинация Ctrl+Enter вводит сохранённый ранее с помощью Жезла пароль.

26. Не нашли в меню способа принудительно обновить RSS-ленту одного из сайтов? К сожалению, этой функции разработчики не предусмотрели. Но можно выделить нужную ленту и нажать F5.

27. Для редактирования тонких настроек браузера не обязательно разбираться с редактированием INI-файлов. Как и в браузере Firefox, теперь можно просто ввести в адресной строке opera:config.

28. При переустановке браузера с нуля можно сохранить старые настройки и почтовую базу данных, сделав копию папок profile и mail, которые размещаются в C:\Documents and Settings\имя пользователя\Application Data\Opera\Opera. Помнить этот адрес не обязательно, путь к нему указан в диалоге Help > About Opera. Не стоит также забывать о меню Файл > Импорт и экспорт, позволяющем удобно сохранять и восстанавливать списки закладок, RSS-лент и контактов, а также импортировать почту и закладки из других программ.

29. В списке контактов почтового клиента вызовите Свойства одного из контактов и перейдите на вкладку Рисунки. Теперь вы можете присвоить ему одну из четырех десятков иконок-рожиц, что сделает более удобным визуальное восприятие.

30. Различным страницам можно присваивать псевдонимы или сокращения, чтобы, набрав в адресной строке, например, слово “новое”, попасть на страницу форума [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Для этого нужную страницу надо сначала добавить в закладки, затем открыть список Закладки > Управление закладками и вызвать Свойства необходимой закладки. Теперь в поле Краткое имя вводим желаемое ключевое слово и жмем ОК.

31. Для изменения масштаба страницы и увеличения/уменьшения размера шрифта следует, удерживая Ctrl, покрутить колесо мыши, а для восстановления стандартного масштаба – нажать на колесико. Аналогично функционируют плюс, минус и умножение на цифровой клавиатуре.

32. По умолчанию Opera предлагает сохранять страницы без картинок и других элементов, так что в диалоге сохранения каждый раз приходится переключать тип файла с HTML-файл на HTML-файл с рисунками. Это можно обойти, используя вместо Ctrl+S комбинацию Ctrl+Alt+S.

33. Если в настройках программы включить отображение меню Окно, то можно получить быстрый доступ к функциям одновременного скрытия/восстановления/закрытия всех окон и другим, не менее полезным. Для этого на вкладке настроек Дополнительно > Перемещение включите опцию Показывать меню окна. Сворачивание и восстановление всех окон также доступны по Ctrl+Shift+F4 и Ctrl+Shift+F5.

34. Нажатие Shift+стрелка вправо раскроет все подпапки в панелях или в диалогах, а Shift+стрелка влево, наоборот, свернёт.

35. Большинство основных действий в Opera можно выполнить с помощью “жестов мыши”. Например, для выполнения команд Назад и Вперёд удерживайте нажатой правую кнопку и совершите, соответственно, движения влево или вправо. Аналогичным способом страница сворачивается (вниз, затем влево) и разворачивается (вверх, потом вправо), закрыть же страницу можно одним из двух движений (вниз и затем вправо или вправо и затем влево). Использование “жестов” способно ощутимо изменить стиль работы с браузером, если вы больше ориентируетесь на использование мышки, а не горячих клавиш. Всего “жестов” около пятнадцати, и часть из них выполняется несколькими способами, поэтому полный список смотрите в справке к программе.

36. Перетащив сайт в окошко Быстрого набора, щёлкните на нём правой кнопкой и выберите в пункте Обновлять каждые значение от 5 секунд до 30 минут. Теперь изображение ресурса на этой странице будет обновляться с указанным интервалом и демонстрировать актуальную его версию, что в ряде случаев поможет визуально определять, есть ли на нем изменения. А чтобы единоразово освежить все девять изображений, просто откройте Быстрый набор и нажмите Обновить (F5).

37. В разделе настроек Дополнительно > Загрузки укажите желаемый путь к Папке загрузки. Теперь не обязательно постоянно указывать папку для сохранения файлов, достаточно выбрать из контекстного меню ссылки опцию Сохранить в папке загрузки и это будет делаться автоматически. В окне и на панели загрузок также имеется поле Быстрая загрузка (его при желании можно установить на виду в главном окне), после вставки ссылки в которое немедленно начинается загрузка в ту же папку.

----------


## BiZ111

Када выходит 10.5 Финал?

----------


## Sanych

Пока точной инфы нет даже на оф. сайте.

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.50 Beta 1
(3248)*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






> *Mac*Нет поддержки видеоПоддержка Drag and drop не полная, по сравнению с PeregrineСобытия мыши в плагине Quicktime работают не должным образомПлагин Silverlight не работаетПечать форм и фреймов не работаетНет поддержки JavaНе правильно работают некоторые всплывающие окнаОчень часто флеш отображается не в той позиции
> *UNIX*Не полная поддержка шрифтов по сравнению с PeregrineНет поддержки drag and dropНет поддержки печатиНет интеграции с KDEСистемные цвета не передаются из пользовательского интерйесаДиалоги Открыть/Сохранить не доступны, если не устанлено ни KDE, ни GTKОчень часто флеш отображается не в той позиции








> *Пользовательский интерфейс*
> Исправлен DSK-273795 (Предварительный просмотр RSS лент не работал) 
> Исправлен DSK-279091 (В последней сборке крашились сылки) 
> Исправлен DSK-279018 (В выпадающей строке адреса обрезались высокие символы) 
> Исправлен DSK-273374 (Отдельные состояния скина для непрочитанных вкладок и уведомлений) 
> Исправлен DSK-273373 (Совмещенная кнопка Вперед/Назад) 
> Исправлен DSK-278500 (Настройка упрощенного меню) 
> Исправлен DSK-276712 (Иконка 'Создать поиск' в меню применялась только в 'opera:config' ) 
> Исправлен DSK-279015 (Внутренний файл стиля opera.css был со сбоями) 
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

*OPERA 10.5 FINAL*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

что-то я не догоняю: у меня стоит Opera_1050_3294? правда всего две недели как поставил ( то же 10.50) в чем разница?в сборке?

----------


## Sanych

В финалке 3296 версия

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то мне не понравилась последняя версия, я на 10-ю финалку вернулась, а если бы дети не захватили 9.64 - я бы и 10-ю не ставила.

----------


## BiZ111

> качаем от производителя 10.5beta - для ознакомления
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Не понимаю смысла, объясни - что качать-то?

Если последнюю версию Оперы - то я уже дал ссылку выше и ты её видел о_О..

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*, когда финал выйдет?


Финал вышел 2-го марта 2010.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

Уязвимость в Opera 10.50
Пока радостные пользователи наперебой загружали, устанавливали, и обкатывали Opera 10.50, некий Marcin Ressel взял и разом "испортил" весь праздник. Он обнаружил серьёзную уязвимость в Opera 10.50, о чем ресурс Secunia опубликовал бюллетень безопасности *SA38820* и установил этой уязвимости уровень 4 "Highly critical" ("Очень серьёзная") по пятибальной шкале.

Уязвимость заключается в переполнении буфера при обработке специально сформированного заголовка "Content-Length". В результате использования уязвимости существует потенциальная возможность исполнения вредоносного кода на компьютере жертвы.

Сообщается, что уязвима последняя Opera 10.50 и, возможно, более ранние версии. Участник форума Opera Fan Lex1 *проверил* и установил, что уязвимости подвержены все версии Opera 9.64-10.50. Версии 8.54-9.27 - нет.

Opera Software как правило закрывает обнаруженные уязвимости очень оперативно (как правило, ещё до их опубликования для широкого круга). Уверен, в ближайшие дни выйдет Opera 10.51 с исправлением этой уязвимости. Ждём.

Пока же рекомендуем или от греха подальше не посещать сомнительные сайты, или воспользоваться другим браузером.

*Opera Fan*

----------


## BiZ111

Маки есть?

для Mac'ов есть обнова

----------


## multiarc

Попробую -- отпишусь.

Добавлено позже:

Пользуюсь 10.50 3296. По заявлениям переписан скриптовый движок, что в некоторых случаях даёт прирост в 8 раз. Переделан интерфейс. По-моему мнению на данный момент это лучший броузер в мире.

----------


## SDS

*multiarc*, 
да ставил я 10.50 3296 и выкинул через день
не люблю когда не вижу
я спросил именно про 10.51 Build 3313 RC2
видно надо ставить...

----------


## multiarc

> да ставил я 10.50 3296 и выкинул через день
> не люблю когда не вижу
> я спросил именно про 10.51 Build 3313 RC2
> видно надо ставить...


Поставил 10.51 3313. Особой разницы в оформлении от 10.50 не вижу, только цвета другие. А чем не нравится 10.50?
ЗЫ и по-моему она немножко лагает... по сравнению с 10.50

----------


## BiZ111

*OPERA 10.51 FINAL (3315)*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Скоро Opera выпустит версию программы за номером 10.52 Final - залью 
А пока очень много багов (в том числе и в 10.51 Final). 

На данный момент рекомендуется использовать Opera 10.0 Final и Opera 10.1 Final

----------


## SDS

opera 10.52

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Оперу действительно нужно под себя настраивать, а я этого не умею и не люблю делать, только внешне, может быть, поэтому предпочитаю Мозилу.

----------


## Asteriks

Я сто раз поясняла из-за чего Оперу не люблю: из-за загрузок. А скорость у Оперы чуть выше. Мозилу плагины тормозят.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Оперу действительно нужно под себя настраивать, а я этого не умею и не люблю делать, только внешне, может быть, поэтому предпочитаю Мозилу.


Оперу можно скачать и пользоваться ей спокойно, без лишник телодвижей, а вот с мозиллой без настроек и плагинов без отвращения не попользуешься.

----------


## Asteriks

Логен, позволь не согласиться) Какие тебе плагины нужны - выбираешь сам и устанавливаешь. Мне много не надо. Один раз выбрала, установила и радуюсь жизни.

----------


## Banderlogen

Так я о том и говорю - приходится искать и устанавливать.

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
Пока ты в командировке был, я 10.52 скачал, надеюсь без проблем?

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*, 
> Пока ты в командировке был, я 10.52 скачал, надеюсь без проблем?


Уже вернулся 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - на данный момент самая стабильная из линейки 10.52 (вышла 16-го апреля).

Особенности сборки: если гиг оперативки - будет кушать гиг
У некоторых не загружается на сайтах java
наконец-то заработали переменные (можно интегрировать менеджеры закачек в браузер)

Остальные ошибки сугубо индивидуальны: у одних есть, у других нет

P.S. Это очень хорошая сборка. Все довольны и долго ждали нечто подобное.

----------


## Sanych

*Opera 10.52 Build 3370 Final*
Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Opera 10.52 - новая версия десятой линейки одного из самых быстрых и гибких в настройке браузеров. Браузер Opera разработан, чтобы максимально удовлетворить ваши потребности – будь то эффективная работа, интересные развлечения или самовыражение. В десятой версии обновилась версия движка Presto до версии 2.5, повысилась производительность программы, появились различные улучшения в Opera Mail, усовершенствовалась CSS производительность и множество других нововведений.

----------


## BiZ111

> *Пользовательский интерфейс*
> *Добавлено*:
> - Всплывающая подсказка для *O* *menu*
> 
> *Исправлено*:
> - После удаления параметра option из select, выбирался не правильный вариант
> - QuickTime не работал в оконном режиме
> - Поиск через контекстное меню открывался в новой вкладке и не использовал текущую вкладку
> - Пункт контекстного меню Копировать адрес ссылки следовал редиректу
> ...





_(c) operafan.net_

----------


## Sanych

Все установили 10.52? 

Встречаем первый кандидат в релизы Opera 10.53 Build 3374 RC1

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



```
Secunia Advisory SA39590
Использование не инициализируемой памяти при записи в Opera.

Номер уязвимости в Secunia: SA39590
Дата обнаружения: 27 апреля 2010 г.
Уровень опасности: Высокий
Цель: получение доступа к системе
Исправлено: с версии Opera 10.53

Описание уязвимости:
Данная уязвимость была обнаружена в Opera, которая может быть использована 
злоумышленниками для компрометации системы пользователя.
Уязвимость приводит к ошибке, например когда на странице идет постоянный 
вывод информации с помощью функции document.write(). Результатом является 
использование не инициализируемой памяти, когда пользователь заходит 
на специально созданную страницу.
Удачное использование уязвимости злоумышленником позволяет ему
 выполнять произвольный код.
Данная уязвимость подтверждена в Opera 10.52 для Windows. 
Другие версии также могут иметь данную уязвимость.

Решение:
Не посещать ненадежные веб-страницы по ссылкам из ненадежных источников
```

----------


## Sanych

А вот и она *Opera 10.53 - 3374*

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.54 (3383) Beta Int.*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






> *Ядро*
> Made resolution of out-of-sync situations more reliable (Opera Link)
> 
> *Рабочий стол/Пользовательский интерфейс*
> - Исправлено DSK-284570 (Не отображалось доменное имя в свернутой адресной панели)
> - Исправлено DSK-288469 (Пользовательский интерфейс переставал отвечать после нажатия на ссылку средней кнопкой и выделения текста)
> - Исправлено DSK-289395 (При использовании некоторых старых скинов текст наезжал на панели инструментов)
> - Исправлено DSK-292713 (В приватном режиме адресная строка поиска не использовала контекст приватного режима)
> - Исправления падений
> ...

----------


## Sanych

Когда ж там уже нормальный стабильняк выпустят...

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.54 (3386) Beta Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






> *Рабочий стол/Пользовательский интерфейс*:
> - Новые визуальные твики для Экспресс-панели, новое изменяемое поведение для эскизов, новый фон
> - DSK-293435 (Нарушено состояние видимости вкладок)
> - DSK-293921 (Повреждаиь сессии, когда Opera падала при загрузке страниц)
> - DSK-293448 (Диалог жестов мыши приводил к падению Opera врежимах kiosk/nomenu)
> - DSK-284356 (Экспресс-панель: "Запретить обновление" устанавливался в "Задать интервал")
> - DSK-294130 (утечка в GDI "Сохранить в папку загрузки)
> - DSK-284465 (Opera падала при Изменение стиля окон с Native на Classic)
> - DSK-285021 (Не корректно работала проверка правописания в Заметках и Чате)
> ...

----------


## SDS

то всё похоже на студенческий курсач...
поставлю - ка я пока  назад 9.64, проверено...

----------


## Irina

*Opera опубликовала статистику Opera Mini по Беларуси*

28.05.2010, 11:44 » Информационные технологии
IT.TUT.BY
Изображение с сайтаБеларусь – третья страна по численности пользователей мобильного браузера Opera Mini в СНГ, после России и Украины. Эти данные содержатся в апрельском отчете норвежской компании Opera. Пользователь Opera Mini в Беларуси просматривает через этот браузер 595 страниц в месяц.

Суммарный объем переданных данных составляет 11 МБ, средний "вес" странички – 19 Кбайт. Opera Mini использует фирменную технологию по сжатию интернет-страниц и адаптации их для мобильных устройств, за счет чего объем страниц при передаче их пользователю многократно уменьшается.

Самые популярные среди белорусских пользователей Opera Mini сайты – vkontakte.ru, mail.ru, yandex.by, google.com и TUT.BY.

Самые популярные устройства – Nokia 6300, Sony Ericsson K800i, Sony Ericsson K750i, Nokia 6233 и Nokia 5130 XpressMusic.

За год количество уникальных пользователей Opera Mini в Беларуси выросло на 157,9%.

Всего же в мире по состоянию на апрель 2010 года насчитывалось более 58,9 млн пользователей Opera Mini. По сравнению с мартом 2010 года их количество выросло на 6,6%, а за год – на 152%. 58,9 млн пользователей Opera Mini просмотрели за месяц более 26,3 млрд веб-страниц, что на 1,6% больше показателя марта 2010 года и на 203% - апреля прошлого года. В прошлом месяце пользователи Opera Mini сгенерировали 398 млн МБ данных для операторов по всему миру. Этот показатель оказался на 0,6% больше, чем в марте 2010 года.

Opera Mini позволяет сжимать данные до 90%. Таким образом, общий объем информации, обработанной браузером, составляет 3,7 петабайта. За год объем трафика вырос на 164%.

В Топ-10 стран по количеству пользователей Opera Mini входят (в порядке убывания): Россия, Индонезия, Индия, Китай, Украина, США, ЮАР, Нигерия, Вьетнам и Великобритания. Похоже, что в связи со всплеском загрузок Opera Mini для iPhone в апреле США обогнали в рейтинге ЮАР и Нигерию.

За две недели апреля более 2,6 млн человек загрузили Opera Mini на устройства iPhone. Такой всплеск загрузок повлиял как на рейтинг наиболее популярных мобильных телефонов для иcпользования браузера Opera Mini, так и на Топ-10 стран по числу пользователей браузера. iPhone стал третьим по популярности устройством среди пользователей Opera Mini во всем мире.

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.60 (3400) Alpha Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Опера чёт совсем распоясалась  Что ни неделя то релиз.

----------


## SDS

а эту байду кто - нибудь пробовал - Opera Unite?

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.60 (3403) Alpha Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





> *Ядро*
> - CORE-30188 (Частые падения Carakan)
> - CORE-30259 (Удалено выделение по ПКМ)
> - CORE-30317 (*Чрезмерное пожирание памяти!* (>1.5 Гб))
> 
> *Рабочий стол*
> - DSK-281488 (Не работали некоторые пользовательские ярлыки)
> 
> *Mac*
> ...

----------


## Patrik-1

Люди, что делать если захожу на сайт через оперу и пишет: Datalife Engine not installed. Please run install.php?

----------


## Stych

Нужно запускать [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patrik-1

Внимание!!!

Во время проверки обнаружены ошибки: 12. Запрещена запись в файл.
Вы должны выставить для папок CHMOD 777, для файлов CHMOD 666, используя ФТП-клиент.-как найти эти папки?

----------


## Stych

Это и сделать : зайти по фтп и в св-вах папок поставить число 777

на читай [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Вообще Опера тут ни причём. Надо изначально было всё правильно сделать. И в последних версиях движка я сколько пробовал, права на папки уже правильно стояли. Не надо было менять руками.

Вот тебе видео по установке DLE, тренируйся -   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.60 (3409) Alpha Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





> *Рабочий стол/Пользовательский интерфейс*
> - Исправлен DSK-297848 (Виджеты с нестандартным стартовым файлом не устанавливались на Win/Nix и аварийно завершали работу при запуске наMac) 
> - Исправлен DSK-300727 (Невозможно было выбрать элемент меню в выпадающем списке с помощью мыши) 
> - Исправлен DSK-298554 (Unite приложения не отображались на панели после их установки) 
> - Исправлен DSK-298488 (Opera аварийно завершала работу после скрытия/отображения закладок в выпадающей строке адреса) 
> - Исправлен DSK-290305 (Запуск предыдущей сессии в двух разных окнах приводил к аварийному завершению Opera) 
> - Исправлен DSK-299048 (На сообщениях электронной почты не сохранялся фокус) 
> - Исправлен DSK-298552 (Зависание при получении почты) 
> - Исправлен DSK-265678 (Аварийное завершение при перетаскивании кнопок на стартовую панель) 
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.60 (3422) Public Beta Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.60 (3426) Beta Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





> *Рабочий стол*
> - DSK-302028 (Для элементов форм(поля input/text и кнопки) по умолчанию использовались шрифты Serif)
> - DSK-302194 (Аварийное завершение на демо Mozilla Web Workers)
> - DSK-302276 (Исправлена ошибка App Cache при работе в "Автономном режиме")
> 
> *Ядро*
> - CORE-25742 (Проверка сертификатов, используемых в подписи виджетов использует OCSP)
> - CORE-10748 (Документы, где был включен documentedit навсегда оставались в памяти, тоже происходило и для других документов, открытых позднее в других вкладках)
> - CORE-18646 (Текущий режим отображения в opera object (opera.renderingMode) был не защищенным)
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.60 (3428) Beta Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





> *Основные исправления*
> - Исправлен номер версии
> - CORE-29799 (Аварийное завершение на rightjs.org/fx-demo)
> - CORE-30739 (Исправлено аварийное завершение при DNS lookup на Linux и Mac)
> - DSK-297625 (В 10.5х+ в виджете не выполнялся обратный вызов showNotification())
> - DSK-302046 (При клике на сплывающих уведомлениях ничего не происходило(при приходе новой почты и блокированных всплывающих JS окон) )
> - DSK-302025 (Аварийное завершение в диалоге настроек Local Storage)
> - DSK-301236 (Нажатие комбинации клавиш Ctrl или Shift в стартовом окне при запуске приводило к аварийному завершению)
> - DSK-300765 (Нельзя было перетащить вкладку в крайнее левое положение если окно Opera было восстановлено из свернутого состояния)
> ...

----------


## SDS

Opera 10.54 автоматическое обновление от Opera

----------


## Sanych

Теперь точно знаю, что именно от Оперы у меня слетает комп. Возвращается в состояние вроде как только что после установки винды. Проги есть, но ярлыков нет половины на раб. столе. И тема основная ставиться по умолчанию которая шла.

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.54 (3423) RUS Final*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вышла новая версия браузера Opera - 10.54. Эта версия появилась пока лишь только для двух платформ: Windows и MacOS. Список изменений версии для Windows достаточно куцый, но даёт исчерпывающее представление о причинах выпуска этого обновления.

Разработчики наткнулись на ошибку обработки шрифтов во всей линейке операционных систем от Microsoft (от Windows 2000 SP4 до Windows Server 2008). Эта уязвимость операционной системы позволяет использовать Opera для получения повышенных привилегий в системе.

Дальше ещё интереснее. В списке изменений так же фигурирует четыре уязвимости разной степени опасности от чрезвычайно опасно до не опасной, но подробная информация по ним из соображений безопасности пока не публикуется.

Список изменений Mac-версии так же включает в себя полтора десятка исправлений, касающихся работы с мышью и скроллом, визуализации, и падений браузера в некоторых ситуациях.

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.60 Final Int.*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*(!)* *У кого уже установлена сборка 3445 - перекачайте.
В финальной версии эту сборку пересобрали.*










Компания Opera Software сегодня выпустила финальную версию новейшего браузера Opera 10.60 для платформ Windows, Mac и Linux. Эта версия включает новые возможности, характеризуется повышенной безопасностью и улучшенной стабильностью, а также на 50% быстрее предыдущей версии браузера Opera 10.50.

Браузер Opera 10.60 доступен для загрузки бесплатно с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

В новом браузере доступны технологии, формирующие будущее Веба. Одной из таких является поддержка API для геопозиционирования (Geolocation API), которая позволяет определять местоположение пользователя. При этом, данная функция предполагает жёсткий контроль и регулирование для обеспечения приватности. Для того, чтобы продемонстрировать работу API для геопозиционирования, Opera разработала интерактивную карту, показывающую в реальном времени количество загрузок браузера Opera пользователями во всех регионах мира.

*Фейерверк технологий*
Opera 10.60 включает открытый видеокодек WebM, позволяющий просматривать оптимизированное видео прямо в браузере, на всех платформах. Среди других функций стоит отметить: технологию Opera Unite для обмена контентом без использования внешних веб-сервисов, технологию синхронизации персональных настроек браузера между различными устройствами с Opera на борту (например, компьютером и мобильным телефоном), предустановленные поисковые панели для быстрого доступа к поисковым службам, навигация жестами компьютерной мыши.

*Скорость*
Финальная версия Opera 10.60 на 50% быстрее предыдущей версии браузера и лидирует в ряде тестов, таких как Peacekeeper и Sunspider. Для пользователя это означает ещё более быструю загрузку современных сайтов и сервисов, созданных с использованием JavaScript, таких как Gmail and Facebook. А при включенной технологии Opera Turbo, которая сжимает данные до 80%, браузер Opera 10.60 способен значительно ускорить загрузку сайтов при работе на медленных сетях, например в зоне действия публичных точек доступа Wi-Fi или при соединении по EDGE/3G из загородного дома.

*Безопасность*
Теперь работать в безопасном режиме в браузере Opera стало ещё проще. Opera 10.60 включает систему защиты от сетевого мошенничества, фишинга и вредоносного ПО на основе разработок компании AVG. Система постоянно обновляет сведения о новых угрозах в Сети и предупреждает пользователя о мошеннических сайтах и сервисах. В России, Украине и Беларуси дополнительную защиту пользователей от мошенничества и фишинга обеспечивают технологии компании «Яндекс».

*Ещё больше улучшений*AppCache: позволяет работать с различными приложениями, такими как текстовый, табличный или графический редактор, прямо в окне браузера и без подключения к Интернету, сохраняя все данные на компьютере для последующей синхронизации с веб-сервисами.Больше поисковых технологий. Opera 10.60 включает несколько поисковых сервисов на выбор пользователя. Opera добавила в их ассортимент поисковую систему Bing, в дополнение к Google, который остаётся поиском по умолчанию для браузера Opera. (В версиях Opera 10.60 для России, Украины и Беларуси система Bing не предлагается по умолчанию).Поисковые подсказки. Для некоторых поисковых систем, таких как Wikipedia, в поисковом окне браузера предлагаются подсказки для более быстрого формирования запроса.Улучшенный дизайн. Новые элементы интерфейса, такие как иконки на вкладках, делают каждодневное использование Opera проще и комфортнее.

----------


## SDS

на официальной Opera вчера скачал 10.61
сборка 3484

----------


## SDS

*Opera 10.61 сборка 3484*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

30 с лишним полезных советов в опере

1. Обычно, когда надо сохранять изображения со страниц сайта, вы кликаете на них правой кнопкой мыши, а затем ищете среди прочих пункт Сохранить рисунок... Но есть более удобный способ – удерживая* Ctrl*, кликните на картинку, чтобы сразу вызвать диалоговое окно. Метод особенно хорош для быстрого сохранения большого числа изображений.

2. Знаете ли вы, что в 9-й версии Opera при вводе в адресную строку нескольких разделённых пробелами слов автоматически запускается поиск (в поисковой системе, выбранной по умолчанию)? Можно ввести туда же и первую букву поисковой системы (например, для Google – *g*), а затем запрос. Или воспользоваться подсказкой – программа сама предложит вам ввести букву, если после ввода в адресную строку любых символов нажать Стрелку *вверх и Enter*.

3. Скопировав откуда-то ссылку, совсем необязательно целиться в адресную строку, затем выбирать Вставить и подтверждать ввод клавишей* Enter*. Достаточно нажать комбинацию *Ctrl+B*, и браузер откроет в текущей странице ссылку из буфера обмена, а если использовать *Ctrl+Shift+B* – то в фоновом режиме в новой вкладке. Приятный сюрприз – когда в буфере обмена не ссылка, а некая фраза из двух или более слов, то автоматически запустится поиск.

4. Список поддерживаемых поисковых служб и сокращений для быстрого поиска (Yahoo! – *y*, Ebay – e и т. д.) находится в меню Инструменты > Настройки... > Поиск. Там же можно изменить существующие или добавить новые поисковые механизмы и их сокращения, для чего, однако, может потребоваться знание структуры поискового запроса конкретного сервиса.

5. Когда открыто много окон, очень удобно перемещаться между ними влево/вправо клавишами *1* и *2*. А при нажатии *4* текущее окно будет свернуто.

6. Вы знаете, что клик средней клавишей мыши на ссылке откроет новое окно в фоновом режиме (вместо *Ctrl+Shift+клик*)? А то, что нажав ею же на вкладку любого из окон, закроете его?

7. Приходилось ли вам при попытке закачать несколько файлов встроенным менеджером загрузок испытывать неудобство от того, что каждый файл вновь и вновь открывает диалоговое окно? Тогда найдите на панели инструментов страницы Загрузки пункт Вид и переключитесь на Отображать загрузки в фоновом режиме, после чего эти окна перестанут отвлекать вас от работы.

8. Если какой-то сайт работает с браузером Opera некорректно или досаждает предупреждениями «этот браузер не поддерживается», но правильно функционирует в Internet Explorer или Firefox, то его можно попробовать обмануть. Кликните правой кнопкой в любом месте открытой страницы и вызовите в контекстном меню пункт Изменить настройки узла. В последней вкладке Сеть измените пункт Идентификация браузера на Маскировать как Internet Explorer, а если это не помогает, попробуйте вариант Маскировать как Mozilla.

9. При одновременной работе с достаточно большим числом Web-страниц удобнее открывать их не в новой вкладке текущего окна, а в новом окне браузера. Для этого воспользуйтесь пунктом меню Файл > Создать окно или комбинацией *Ctrl+N* вместо привычной *Ctrl+T*.

10. Когда открыто несколько отдельных окон браузера, то между ними можно перетаскивать вкладки с открытыми страницами – достаточно «потянуть» вкладку из одного окна и «бросить» его в панель страниц другого. Но это в большинстве случаев не очень удобно. На помощь придёт боковая панель Окна – открыв её, мы можем как угодно менять порядок страниц или быстро «перетаскивать» их из одного окна в другое.

11. Если в боковой панели Окна выделить несколько окон с помощью *Ctrl* или *Shift*, то можно управлять выбранными или даже всеми одновременно: перемещать, закрывать, сворачивать/восстанавливать, обновлять и т. п.

12. Перемещаться между открытыми окнами с помощью мыши можно так: удерживайте правую кнопку и покрутите скроллинг – откроется диалог со списком окон, в котором вы выбираете нужное прокруткой (аналогичное действие с клавиатуры – нажать *Ctrl+Tab* и, удерживая *Ctrl*, перемещаться нажатиями Tab). Если же изменить в Настройки > Дополнительно > Вкладки опцию При перемещении по вкладкам с *Ctrl + Tab* на Не отображая список, то аналогичным способом с помощью скроллинга мышки можно будет сразу перемещаться между открытыми окнами влево/вправо.

13. Случалось ли вам случайно закрывать основное окно браузера со всеми открытыми страницами? Тогда на странице Настройки > Дополнительно > Перемещение отметьте галочку Подтверждать выход. Теперь браузер избавится от привычки молча закрываться и всегда будет спрашивать подтверждение.

14. У вас скоростной широкополосный Интернет? Увеличьте скорость загрузки страниц браузером! На странице Настройки > Дополнительно > Сеть увеличьте Наибольшее число подключений к серверу и Наибольшее общее число подключений в два или более раз.

15. Наверняка вы уже знаете, что случайно закрытую страницу можно с лёгкостью вернуть комбинацией *Ctrl+Z*. В большинстве случаев в ней даже сохранится введённый вами текст.

16. Закрыть все страницы можно комбинацией *Ctrl+Alt+W*, а все страницы, кроме текущей, – *Ctrl+Shift+Alt+W.*

17. С некоторых пор история посещённых страниц Opera стала выглядеть, как в Internet Explorer (группировка сайтов по посещённым сегодня/вчера/на прошлой неделе), и в ряде случаев это чрезвычайно неудобно. Чтобы вернуться к традиционному виду, переключите в окне История кнопку Вид на панели инструментов в режим По времени посещения (страницы подряд по хронологии). Иногда полезным может оказаться режим По узлу, где все посещённые сайты сгруппированы по алфавиту.

18. Вам было когда-нибудь интересно, какие страницы вы посещаете чаще всего? Тогда обратите внимание на кнопку в форме звезды на Панели запуска. Нажав на неё, получите Top 10 часто посещаемых страниц и сможете пользоваться этим списком для быстрого доступа к любой из них.

19. В адресную строку не обязательно «целиться» мышкой, иногда удобнее вызвать диалог Переход к странице по нажатии *F2*.

20. Поиск по тексту страницы с подсветкой найденных совпадений очень удобен. Для его начала нажмите точку в английской раскладке и вводите текст. Как вариант, можно перетащить на одну из панелей поле ввода Найти на странице (Инструменты > Представление > Кнопки > Поиск) и набирать искомый текст в нём. Перемещение по результатам поиска производится клавишей *F3* (вперед) и комбинацией *Shift+F3* (назад).

21. Если вы поймали себя на том, что регулярно вводите один и тот же текст (типовые фразы, адреса, номера телефонов, подписи в письмах и т. п.), самое время воспользоваться возможностями Заметок. Выделите любую часть текста и выберите из контекстного меню опцию Копировать в заметки (*Ctrl+Shift+C*). Скопированные строки попадают в одноимённую боковую панель, где ими можно управлять – создавать новые, редактировать, менять порядок, вставлять разделители, помещать в папки, удалять, искать, отправлять на e-mail. Теперь в любом поле ввода, помимо привычного действия Вставить, вверху контекстного меню будет активным действие Вставить заметку, причём они выстроятся точно в том порядке, в котором вы их оставили. Кроме того, в полях ввода можно просто нажать Стрелку вниз – и вам сразу покажут список заметок для подстановки.

22. На боковой панели Ссылки показаны все ссылки с текущей страницы в виде ключевых слов, а если вызвать через меню Инструменты > Ссылки соответствующую страницу (*Ctrl-Alt-L*), то рядом с ключевым словом будет виден и полный адрес. Это может быть полезно, когда у вас не получается найти на странице какую-то ссылку (доступно поле поиска), а также если вы желаете открыть несколько ссылок или загрузить несколько файлов подряд. Нажатие кнопки Закрепить зафиксирует список ссылок на данной странице, и можно последовательно переключаться между ними в текущем окне.

23. Сайты со страницы Быстрого набора можно вызывать комбинациями от *Ctrl+1* до *Ctrl+9*. Боковые панели открываются похожим образом – нажатиями *Ctrl+Shift*+номер. Клавишей *F4* открывается/закрывается последняя использованная боковая панель.

24. Opera не требует сторонних программ для сохранения приватности – удаления истории посещенных страниц и прочих следов работы. Достаточно выбрать Инструменты > Удалить личные данные... и, нажав Подробности, указать, какие данные надо удалить.

25. Напишите слово в адресной строке, нажмите *Ctrl+Enter* – и браузер автоматически добавит к нему префикс www и суффикс .com. Кроме того, комбинация *Ctrl+Enter* вводит сохранённый ранее с помощью Жезла пароль.

26. Не нашли в меню способа принудительно обновить RSS-ленту одного из сайтов? К сожалению, этой функции разработчики не предусмотрели. Но можно выделить нужную ленту и нажать *F5*.

27. Для редактирования тонких настроек браузера не обязательно разбираться с редактированием INI-файлов. Как и в браузере Firefox, теперь можно просто ввести в адресной строке *opera:config*.

28. При переустановке браузера с нуля можно сохранить старые настройки и почтовую базу данных, сделав копию папок profile и mail, которые размещаются в Cocuments and Settingsимя пользователяApplication DataOperaOpera. Помнить этот адрес не обязательно, путь к нему указан в диалоге Help > About Opera. Не стоит также забывать о меню Файл > Импорт и экспорт, позволяющем удобно сохранять и восстанавливать списки закладок, RSS-лент и контактов, а также импортировать почту и закладки из других программ.

29. В списке контактов почтового клиента вызовите Свойства одного из контактов и перейдите на вкладку Рисунки. Теперь вы можете присвоить ему одну из четырех десятков иконок-рожиц, что сделает более удобным визуальное восприятие.

30. Различным страницам можно присваивать псевдонимы или сокращения, чтобы, набрав в адресной строке, например, слово «новое», попасть на страницу форума. Для этого нужную страницу надо сначала добавить в закладки, затем открыть список Закладки > Управление закладками и вызвать Свойства необходимой закладки. Теперь в поле Краткое имя вводим желаемое ключевое слово и жмем ОK.

дополняю ...

31
Для изменения масштаба страницы и увеличения/уменьшения размера шрифта следует, удерживая *Ctrl*, покрутить колесо мыши, а для восстановления стандартного масштаба – нажать на колесико. Аналогично функционируют плюс, минус и умножение на цифровой клавиатуре.

32
По умолчанию Opera предлагает сохранять страницы без картинок и других элементов, так что в диалоге сохранения каждый раз приходится переключать тип файла с HTML-файл на HTML-файл с рисунками. Это можно обойти, используя вместо *Ctrl+S*  комбинацию *Ctrl+Alt+S.*

33
Если в настройках программы включить отображение меню Окно, то можно получить быстрый доступ к функциям одновременного скрытия/восстановления/закрытия всех окон и другим, не менее полезным. Для этого на вкладке настроек Дополнительно → Перемещение включите опцию Показывать меню окна. Сворачивание и восстановление всех окон также доступны по *Ctrl+Shift+F4*  и *Ctrl+Shift+F5*.

34
Нажатие *Shift+стрелка вправо* раскроет все подпапки в панелях или в диалогах, а *Shift+стрелка влево*, наоборот, свернет. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Рис. «Жесты» мыши

35
Большинство основных действий в Opera можно выполнить с помощью «жестов мыши». Например, для выполнения команд Назад и Вперед удерживайте нажатой правую кнопку и совершите, соответственно, движения влево или вправо. Аналогичным способом страница сворачивается (вниз, затем влево) и разворачивается (вверх, потом вправо), закрыть же страницу можно одним из двух движений (вниз и затем вправо или вправо и затем влево).Использование «жестов» способно ощутимо изменить стиль работы с браузером, если вы больше ориентируетесь на использование мышки, а не горячих клавиш. Всего «жестов» около пятнадцати, и часть из них выполняется несколькими способами, поэтому полный список смотрите в рисунке выше.

36
Перетащив сайт в окошко Быстрого набора, щелкните на нем правой кнопкой и выберите в пункте Обновлять каждые значение от 5 секунд до 30 минут. Теперь изображение ресурса на этой странице будет обновляться с указанным интервалом и демонстрировать актуальную его версию, что в ряде случае поможет визуально определять, есть ли на нем изменения. А чтобы единоразово освежить все девять изображений, просто откройте Быстрый набор и нажмите Обновить (*F5*).

37
В разделе настроек Дополнительно → Загрузки укажите желаемый путь к Папке загрузки. Теперь не обязательно постоянно указывать папку для сохранения файлов, достаточно выбрать из контекстного меню ссылки опцию Сохранить в папке загрузки и это будет делаться автоматически. В окне и на панели загрузок также имеется поле Быстрая загрузка (его при желании можно установить на виду в главном окне), после вставки ссылки в которое немедленно начинается загрузка в ту же папку.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*с помощью пробела можно легко промотать страничку вниз. только что случайно это обнаружил ... )))*

----------


## SDS

*Serj_2k*, 
 "37 в разделе настроек Дополнительно → Загрузки укажите желаемый путь к Папке загрузки" - не догружается
 а в 
  38 - догрузки есть ?

----------


## SDS

Ореra 10.62 - на сайте производителя

----------


## Serj_2k

> Serj_2k, 
> "37 в разделе настроек Дополнительно → Загрузки укажите желаемый путь к Папке загрузки" - не догружается
> а в 
> 38 - догрузки есть ?


не понял вопроса. в настройках по пункту 37 всё есть. там всё ясно и понятно. правда у меня другой путь ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ - ОБЩИЕ НАСТРОЙКИ - ЗАГРУЗКИ

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.63 Final Int*
:Laie_48:

Чё-то исправили, чё-то подлатали :54654645765575:

 *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## Sanych

*Opera 11*
Opera 11 Final, которая как мы уже знаем из прошлого опыта вряд ли Финалом и останется 

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Группировка вкладокБезопасная адресная строкаВизуальное управление мышьюРасширенияПочтовая панельOpera TurboЭкспресс-панельСинхронизацияМенеджер паролейOpera UniteМасштабирование
Подробнее на оф. сайте - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

А я вернулся к 9 версии, она не глючная у меня, а то 10 задолбала. Так что от добра добра не ищут.

----------


## Sanych

Так может 11-ую попробовать. Вдруг глюки убрали

----------


## vova230

Подскажите где искать в Опере просмотренное видео? И чем его просматривать?

----------


## Sanych

Оно лежит в кэше это факт. А вот кэш в скрытых файлах на диске С. Скорей всего Local Settings - Application Data - Опера. И надо смотреть по размеру. А потом просто файлику этому поменять расширение на flv или avi

----------


## Pasha_49

Проводил бенчмарк свои браузеров (в голом виде, без дополнений). На нетбуке, он слабенький.
Не успел заскринить результаты с мазилой и ie, мазила набрала 678 баллов, а ie 202 балла.
Тест можно найти на сайте futuremark.com

Сейчас пользуюсь 11 оперой, она реально быстрее. Поставил себе около 17 расширений, которых не хватало и не было в виде js. Хром при таком же количестве расширений просто весит. А вкладок в нем много не открыть, тоже виснет больше чем опера. В хроме расширения весят сотни килобайт, в памяти жрут около 5 метров. А в опере расширения у меня до 20кб. Хромом недельку попользовался, больше не выдержал. Глюки выделения текста, переключение фокуса на tab вообще корявое, то что есть в опере по умолчанию, в хроме пришлось ставить десяток дополнений. Всё-таки остановился на опере, имхо это лучший браузер)

----------


## SDS

Opera 11.11

----------


## Mitrej

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

